# Investors Taking A Bet On Detroit



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Not really related to Canada, but kinda cool.

"As Detroit home prices crash, sales are heating up. But with all of the plant closings and layoffs, who's buying? Investors -- some of whom are snapping up five and 10 houses at a time."

http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/11/real_estate/investing_in_Detroit/index.htm?postversion=2009061205


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Rickson9 said:


> Not really related to Canada, but kinda cool.
> 
> "As Detroit home prices crash, sales are heating up. But with all of the plant closings and layoffs, who's buying? Investors -- some of whom are snapping up five and 10 houses at a time."
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/11/real_estate/investing_in_Detroit/index.htm?postversion=2009061205


How is this not relevant to Canada? I'm sure you are aware what's going on in Windsor for example.


----------

